# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  SVEN MS-150 – нарядный вид, отличный звук

## Labs

Компания SVEN представляет на белорусском рынке новую акустическую систему 2.1 для тех, кто любит погромче. С MS-150 соседи оценят ваши музыкальные предпочтения.

Несмотря на относительно небольшие размеры, новая акустическая система SVEN MS-150 играет по-настоящему громко, при этом цена на нее совсем не кусается. Насыщенный и проработанный звук обеспечивает качественная, продуманная конструкция модели. Деревянный корпус, крупные динамики – 100 мм у сабвуфера и 75 мм у сателлитов – все это позволяет акустике MS-150 легко справляться с популярными музыкальными композициями. Найти для новинки постоянное место будет совсем не сложно даже владельцам небольших квартир, при этом 15 Вт выходной мощности колонок будет более чем достаточно для шумной веселой вечеринки.

Стильную внешность колонок дополняет нарядная подсветка регулятора громкости, вынесенного на переднюю панель. Новая акустическая система 2.1 SVEN MS-150 уже поступила в розничные магазины. 

*Особенности:*
• Акустическая система совместима с PC, DVD/Media-проигрывателями, мобильными устройствами и другими источниками звука.
• Регулировка уровня общей громкости и уровня низких частот.
• Светодиодная подсветка регулятора громкости.
• Материал корпуса сабвуфера и сателлитов – дерево (MDF).

----------

